# Dog Town/Best Friends Animal Society



## debbie in seattle (Feb 15, 2016)

Has anyone ever visited Dog Town in Kanab, Utah?    My husband and I are going Scottsdale for a month and wanted a side trip, and decided to go here.   Has always been on my 'list' so we're going to visit for a few days.    Would love to hear from anyone who has been there.    Had to promise my husband we wouldn't have any 'additional passengers' (fur type) on our way out of town.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 15, 2016)

I dunno maybe you're braver than me. I would love to have Villa Lobos in New Orleans on my bucket list. But it would be to see the French Quarter again. Then to meet Tia and a new best doggie. But there is no way I can go into any shelter without bringing someone home. Even then I would be weepy for the other hundred I can't bring home. It depends on you and hubby. It's wonderful to see so many creatures and offer some extra lovin' for their day. But not adopting at least someone? I couldn't do it.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Feb 15, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I dunno maybe you're braver than me. I would love to have Villa Lobos in New Orleans on my bucket list. But it would be to see the French Quarter again. Then to meet Tia and a new best doggie. But there is no way I can go into any shelter without bringing someone home. Even then I would be weepy for the other hundred I can't bring home. It depends on you and hubby. It's wonderful to see so many creatures and offer some extra lovin' for their day. But not adopting at least someone? I couldn't do it.



I hear you and yes, it's a concern.    From all the reviews I've read, after the first visit, folks are going back to volunteer all the time.    It's so popular, the cabins and cottages on the property are fully booked, have to stay in town.  I'm sure we'll be leaving a large donation when done.    Besides, why do you think my husband made me promise no 'add'l (furry) passengers in the car when we leave?   He sure knows me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 15, 2016)

Don't make promises you can't keep Debbie! :love_heart:  Haven't heard of DogTown, but it sounds like a wonderful place!  http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/videos/dogtown/


----------



## debbie in seattle (Feb 15, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Don't make promises you can't keep Debbie! :love_heart:  Haven't heard of DogTown, but it sounds like a wonderful place!  http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/videos/dogtown/



i know, I know.   :-~


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 15, 2016)

Okay I have the perfect compromise "Darlin' you pick out one critter and I'll pick out one critter, as long as they get along win/win!". Two pups, a dog and a cat, two kits, a dog and a hedgehog...whatever works for you, just an idea...


----------

